# Reifenfreiheit Meta AM 29 2013



## slayerrider (11. September 2014)

Ich habe einen 2,35 Schwalbe Hans-Dampf montiert und jetzt dreht sich nicht mal das Rad, so wenig Platz hat es da (das Bild ist nicht so toll geworden...).
Gibt es da ähnliche Erfahrungen? Was passt denn so? Ein 1,8er Rennradreifen?


----------

